# EDELBROCK AVS2 FOR PONTIAC - STOP HATING THIS CARB!



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Since I see weekly carb postings on this site, and no one seems to love Edelbrock carbs or include them in the GTO options, I figured that I'd make a post to at least enlighten folks about why this carb can be great.

First of all, Edelbrock has improved their carbs and they now have an AVS2 line. Don't assume that all Eddy carbs are AVS2. It offers a dramatically improved fuel delivery circuit, which atomizes the fuel better.


Edelbrock carbs won't work well with more than 6psi of fuel pressure, so include the cost of a pressure regulator or fuel pump with your purchase. The Edelbrock fuel pump has an advantage over a regulator, because it's clockable, rebuildable, high perf, and it handles ethanol.
Eddy carbs have no filter, so include that in your purchase, too. And while we're on the topic, they do have a brass barbed inlet, so you can just hook up a rubber hose and GO! But they also have a banjo, chrome inlet setup, which reroutes the line to a better location, and is available with an inline filter. So consider that too.
Edelbrock also makes a braided stainless "pump to carb" line, for Pontiac, which uses 6an fittings and will adapt directly to their fuel filter and banjo line, if you chose to go that route.
If your heat crossover is active and youve had issues in the past with heat, Edelbrock makes a heat insulator gasket, which is reusable.
Even though the secondaries are noticeably bigger than the primaries, the Edelbrock AVS2 is a SQUARE BORE carb. HOWEVER, contrary to Edelebrocks claim that "you need an adapter to mount one on a spread bore manny", YOU DO NOT. Not Only have I done it twice, but I also confirmed with Edelbrock that it's an inaccurate instruction, in their manual.
Why do I like these carbs? All areas of fuel delivery are easily tunable, without draining fuel, in less than 5 minutes. So you can separate and tweak:

Idle mixture.
Choke.
Off idle transition speed.
Off idle transition taper/ delivery.
Cruise.
Primary.
Secondary.
Air Flap.
I've been collecting and working on Pontiacs, nearly exclusively for about 35 years. During that time, the best tuners and accomplished racers who Ive met, have all agreed that Pontiac and Chevy engines arent at all alike. Carburation is a primary area where that is evident. Pontiacs nearly all accept "more fuel", than their Chevy counterparts, so don't under carb!

A 650 isn't adequate for a Pontiac 400. I run the 800 on mine and I love it. I can easily jet it down to be as economical as I wish, or open it up to fan the flames.

I'm no expert on carburation, but I do hang out with a bunch of experts and I do all of my own work, so this is from the horses ass mouth.

One thing that I'll say about pricing is: Compare apples to apples. Edelbrock carbs may appear cheaper, and maybe they truly are, but just make sure to include the cost of gaskets, pressure regulation, and lines.

A final note for anyone who's considering a Quadrajet. People have mistakenly given Quadrajets a bad name over the last 55 years. The internet set the world straight on this. Quadrajets are awesome! HOWEVER, "quality cores" are nearly non existent and parts chain rebuilds are extremely hit or miss, usually miss. Reputable rebuilders like Lars and CLiff will not even touch a parts chain rebuild. So keep in mind when you hear "Use a Quadrajet", that advice is often 15 years old when good Quadrajets were readily available.

If you insist on a Quadrajet, a reputable one will start at $800, in 2022, which it is as you read this. Not that you wont get lucky with a Summit or Amazon rebuild, but beware, very few people take a carb back once it has fuel in it.

This is the best resource that I've found for Edelbrock information.








Tuning Up the Edelbrock AVS2 Carb


Edelbrock has developed new parts for their AVS line of carburetors, dubbed AVS2, that drastically improve throttle response.




www.motortrend.com


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Good Write up army, I agree with the adjustments on it because it is not that easy with the Q-Jet . A company called I5 in California makes a good Q-Jet for around $ 380


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Since I see weekly carb postings on this site, and no one seems to love Edelbrock carbs or include them in the GTO options, I figured that I'd make a post to at least enlighten folks about why this carb can be great.
> 
> First of all, Edelbrock has improved their carbs and they now have an AVS2 line. Don't assume that all Eddy carbs are AVS2. It offers a dramatically improved fuel delivery circuit, which atomizes the fuel better.
> 
> ...





armyadarkness said:


> Since I see weekly carb postings on this site, and no one seems to love Edelbrock carbs or include them in the GTO options, I figured that I'd make a post to at least enlighten folks about why this carb can be great.
> 
> First of all, Edelbrock has improved their carbs and they now have an AVS2 line. Don't assume that all Eddy carbs are AVS2. It offers a dramatically improved fuel delivery circuit, which atomizes the fuel better.
> 
> ...


 Specs on your 400? How do you have the 800 jetted? I'd like to try the AVS2 for my 400, but 650 sounds too small and I'm not sure on the 800.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Good Write up army, I agree with the adjustments on it because it is not that easy with the Q-Jet . A company called I5 in California makes a good Q-Jet for around $ 380


Does that company have cores or do you need to supply it? That sounds awful cheap!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> Specs on your 400? How do you have the 800 jetted? I'd like to try the AVS2 for my 400, but 650 sounds too small and I'm not sure on the 800.


My motor is very mild:

Original 400 bored .030 over.
Ram Air cam, full roller.
Original 670 heads.
Pro billet dizzy with a custom curve.
The 800 worked flawlessly out of the box, and according to my AEM AFR Gauge, I was darn near exactly where @Lemans guy said I should be, through the range. High 12's and 13's.

I actually leaned it out into the 14's, but mostly because winter air hit right about when I installed the new cam, so it just "fell" there. I still need to reset the timing and rejet for the new cam.

The Edelbrock carbs are famous for performing well, out of the box. The 800 was no exception. The simple fact is that Pontiacs do "like gas", and the modest design of this carb makes it easy to work well for a broad range of applications. I spent a ton of time on the phone with experts when I picked the 800 AVS2. If I were to replace it with a Holley today, I'd look for an 800 or bigger. I'd rather jet a big carb down than try to sell my small carb because it was choking my engine.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Good Write up army, I agree with the adjustments on it because it is not that easy with the Q-Jet . A company called I5 in California makes a good Q-Jet for around $ 380


No core needed . I ran one on mine before I sold it, no issues. New bushings flaps the whole 9 yards


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

pontrc said:


> No core needed . I ran one on mine before I sold it, no issues. New bushings flaps the whole 9 yards
> View attachment 149227


I'm very surprised that no one is talking about them then. I found people willing to rebuild one for $400 but I had to supply the core. Of course there are plenty of people on summit, amazon, and eBay that are happy with their generic rebuilds, so I have no idea why cliff and Lars refuse to touch them


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Duff said:


> Specs on your 400? How do you have the 800 jetted? I'd like to try the AVS2 for my 400, but 650 sounds too small and I'm not sure on the 800.


If your 400 is relatively stock, the 650 would probably be fine unless you have your foot through the floor all the time. I had one on my 400 and never seemed to have any issues with fuel starvation. My 400 was a lower hp stock type build. I reused the same carb for breaking in my 461 because I knew it ran good on the old engine. It was fine for break in but I am going to replace it with the 800 AVS2 that Army was talking about. I actually really like the Edelbrock carbs as well and I agree with what he said. They are very tunable and typically run good right out of the box. One thing that should be checked on them before running is the float level. I had one on a Camaro that just would not run right. Turned out one of the floats was set too high. I almost suspect it was from shipping and not a manufacturing issue.

Only downside right now is they don't seem to be in stock anywhere. All of the bigger suppliers (Jegs, Summit, etc) have them listed as not available until early March.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

My Holley has site glasses so I would have known about the high float level 🤣


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Baaad65 said:


> My Holley has site glasses so I would have known about the high float level 🤣


Not much help when you get old and can't see the small sight glass without using a magnifying glass or reading glasses to improve the old vision.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

They do sound like nice carbs and look better than Rochester's, they would look real good on a dual quad set up and don't need to be turned sideways like Holleys 👍


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Baaad65 said:


> My Holley has site glasses so I would have known about the high float level 🤣


True. Checking the float level on an Edelbrock is best done before you ever install it on the car since it needs to come off to do it anyway. You need to remove the top of the carb to do it, not something I'd risk doing on the car for fear of dropping something small into the engine. That being said, it takes about 5 minutes to do and you only need a drill bit (I can't recall the exact size right now) to use as a gauge. Like a lot of guys on here, I don't race mine so I'm not concerned about squeezing every last horse out of the stable. I use what is easiest for me since I am not a master tuner by any stretch of the imagination. 

I'll add that this is a good thread Army started. These carbs don't get any love at all on here and, for years, I thought I was the only one on here running one.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> My Holley has site glasses so I would have known about the high float level 🤣


I love Holleys! Any of you guys who follow my ridiculous exploits know that I'll spend any amount of money on my GTO, with very little coaxing. The simple fact is that the last Holley I bought for my Vette, a 750 DP, took 6 months to be delivered. It took that long, because despite the fact that they're "Made in America", all of the parts are made overseas (so they';re merely assembled here). When it showed up, the throttle shaft was bent because the carb had been dropped. Then it was shrink wrapped and foamed, after the drop. I called Holley and they acted like I shouldve been grateful that I got one.

Do you think I had a problem with this? Nope. I had a problem with the fact that it's the most expensive carb you can buy. I don't mind paying a premium, but I demand premium products in exchange.

At the end of the day... I love working on my GTO and tuning and dialing it in. If I had to do 2 complete changes on the idle, primary, mid, and mains of a Holley, in one day, I'd be aggravated. All of those gaskets, all of the split fuel, all of the time invested, just to do it all again when the season changes. With the Eddy, there are no gaskets to change, no fuel to spill, and Im done in minutes. One is fun, one sucks.

Lets face it, would you rather change the gears in a BOP on your back or a Ford 9 on your work bench?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> They do sound like nice carbs and look better than Rochester's, they would look real good on a dual quad set up and don't need to be turned sideways like Holleys 👍


Im chomping at the bit to see Jims car done.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Jared said:


> True. Checking the float level on an Edelbrock is best done before you ever install it on the car since it needs to come off to do it anyway. You need to remove the top of the carb to do it, not something I'd risk doing on the car for fear of dropping something small into the engine. That being said, it takes about 5 minutes to do and you only need a drill bit (I can't recall the exact size right now) to use as a gauge. Like a lot of guys on here, I don't race mine so I'm not concerned about squeezing every last horse out of the stable. I use what is easiest for me since I am not a master tuner by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> I'll add that this is a good thread Army started. These carbs don't get any love at all on here and, for years, I thought I was the only one on here running one.


Popping the top on an Eddy carb is very easy to do on the car. Just have a magnetic pick for the little clips! I think its about 8 screws, the banjo bolt, and 2 clips. ALWAYS remove the air cleaner stud too, or you could snag the gasket.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I have a Carter, Rochester, Autolite and 10 Holleys (most non functional). I buy a car and there will be a Holley in the pile of parts somewhere. The Edelbrock/Carter type carbs the width surprised me. It gives you more room front and aft. I think it is interesting the different approaches to getting the job done.




pontrc said:


> Good Write up army, I agree with the adjustments on it because it is not that easy with the Q-Jet . A company called I5 in California makes a good Q-Jet for around $ 380


I might have to look into that. Would be nice to have a quadrajet again.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Baaad65 said:


> They do sound like nice carbs and look better than Rochester's, they would look real good on a dual quad set up and don't need to be turned sideways like Holleys 👍


These are older Edelbrocks but they fit fine and run well on the old P65 dual quad intake. I believe the outer dimensions are similar for the newer Edelbrock carburetors.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I agree with you Army. My son and I love to tinker with the cars. This year we have tested and tried about six different carbs just cause we can. When I bought my Tempest, it had a 500 Edelbrock on the 326. It ran well. When I bought my barracuda, it had a 600 Edlebrock on the 273. For kicks we swapped the carbs to see if they would be a better match but didn’t notice much difference power wise. Although on the Barracuda if I really keep my foot down it seems to run out of fuel so I’ll deal with that as I get time. Maybe toss the 600 back on.

Anyway, we had a brand new 750 Edelbrock we tired running on the 326. That defiantly woke that engine up. We messed with that one for about a week and runs very well except for a flat spot off the line we need to fool with. Currently we are messing with a Qjet that been doing well but, I want to revisit the 750 once we are done playing with the Qjet.
Jim


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

armyadarkness said:


> Im chomping at the bit to see Jims car done.



Grab you a pair of these Offenhauser offset carb spacers and add them to a duel quad manifold. Mounts the carbs off to the sides to look like a cross ram. Then add your linkages.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> Grab you a pair of these Offenhauser offset carb spacers and add them to a duel quad manifold. Mounts the carbs off to the sides to look like a cross ram. Then add your linkages.
> 
> View attachment 149326


i Can find those at autozone, right?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

michaelfind said:


> i Can find those at autozone, right?


LOL. They still make them. Just checked on one to see the price - it was stupid at over $300.00 I have seen them for far less, BUT, since everything is in short supply and the cargo ships are bottled up at the port, these are now worth $1K while supplies last, right? I do remember $150 each a year or so back.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> LOL. They still make them. Just checked on one to see the price - it was stupid at over $300.00 I have seen them for far less, BUT, since everything is in short supply and the cargo ships are bottled up at the port, these are now worth $1K while supplies last, right? I do remember $150 each a year or so back.


I went to autozone today to get some atf. It was sold out. The poor guy running the store looked in back and said they probably had some on a pallet, but they are so short staffed, there is no one to unpack the pallets.☹ He was barely keeping up with the customers waiting for him. I certainly respect everyone who is still getting up and going to work these days. Wish there were more.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> These are older Edelbrocks but they fit fine and run well on the old P65 dual quad intake. I believe the outer dimensions are similar for the newer Edelbrock carburetors.


Love the catch can and air cleaner!

I wasnt aware that there were (could be) any differences in the physical exterior dimensions of the Eddy carbs... Maybe someone else knows?

Im very interested in dual quad setups. They look so cool, just like trip's, but IMO, my performance level isnt worthy of either mod. The cam that Butler just sold me is the largest that they'd sell me for a 400.


PontiacJim said:


> Grab you a pair of these Offenhauser offset carb spacers and add them to a duel quad manifold. Mounts the carbs off to the sides to look like a cross ram. Then add your linkages.
> 
> View attachment 149326


Stop showing me stuff like this! Although, I cant imagine that any of this stuff plays well with a GTO hood.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

armyadarkness said:


> Love the catch can and air cleaner!
> 
> I wasnt aware that there were (could be) any differences in the physical exterior dimensions of the Eddy carbs... Maybe someone else knows?
> 
> ...


Mine fits under the factory hood, even with phenolic spacers under the carburetors. I have a reproduction ram air pan that I plan to modify to fit the dual quads for "cold air induction." I think Instig8tor has a similar set up and pictures, but you shouldn't look for that or you will spend yourself into more trouble.


----------



## 64Original (Jun 21, 2017)

armyadarkness said:


> I'm very surprised that no one is talking about them then. I found people willing to rebuild one for $400 but I had to supply the core. Of course there are plenty of people on summit, amazon, and eBay that are happy with their generic rebuilds, so I have no idea why cliff and Lars refuse to touch them


I just purchased an SMI 800 cfm stage 2 for my 461 stroker build from Butler. It was $589.00 and no core was required. SMI builds some of the best quadrajets and I called and spoke with him before purchasing. He told me he was 18-20 weeks out and if Butler had one on the shelf I should order from them. If you want to run a quadrajet I would definitely look at them. Cliff Ruggles is another good one to go with but you have to send him your core to be rebuilt. Great pricing on the best performing Rochester Quadrajet, Holley 4BBL and Holley 2BBL carburetors | Sean Murphy Induction


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

64Original said:


> I just purchased an SMI 800 cfm stage 2 for my 461 stroker build from Butler. It was $589.00 and no core was required. SMI builds some of the best quadrajets and I called and spoke with him before purchasing. He told me he was 18-20 weeks out and if Butler had one on the shelf I should order from them. If you want to run a quadrajet I would definitely look at them. Cliff Ruggles is another good one to go with but you have to send him your core to be rebuilt. Great pricing on the best performing Rochester Quadrajet, Holley 4BBL and Holley 2BBL carburetors | Sean Murphy Induction


Cliff no longer rebuilds Q-jets. He got out of that end of the business. He does still sell parts for the Q-jet.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Cliff no longer rebuilds Q-jets. He got out of that end of the business. He does still sell parts for the Q-jet.


That explains why more people arent talking about them. When I tried last year, it was $300 for a core and $400 for the build. The cores are just getting too hard to find. Plus, why every Qjet appears to have been worked on with a hammer, is beyond me. Never saw one that wasnt smashed... and who wants to pay $800 for smoosh?


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

i just got my quad in from coastal carbs, looks like a decent job, taking off a 600 edel, just not enough go juice.
will install this weekend and test it out, hope he's one of the 'good' rebuiders out there, it was 400.00 no core chg


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

armyadarkness said:


> That explains why more people arent talking about them. When I tried last year, it was $300 for a core and $400 for the build. The cores are just getting too hard to find. Plus, why every Qjet appears to have been worked on with a hammer, is beyond me. Never saw one that wasnt smashed... and who wants to pay $800 for smoosh?


I'm not sure how the earliest carbs were, but GM sealed the air fuel adjusters on their carburetors at least as far back as the very early 70s and up through the end of the run in the 80s. They used these very hard steel plugs. To remove the plugs, either you had to drill them out, which took a very long time and would burn through a couple carbide drill bits to do it, or you hit them with a chisel and sheared off the corner of the baseplates. To drill them, you also typically had to remove the carb so most people went with the hammer and chisel approach. They set the carbs for emissions and economy from the factory.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

redhotgto66 said:


> i just got my quad in from coastal carbs, looks like a decent job, taking off a 600 edel, just not enough go juice.
> will install this weekend and test it out, hope he's one of the 'good' rebuiders out there, it was 400.00 no core chg


Fingers crossed for you. $400 sounds scary cheap for a Qjet


----------



## 64Original (Jun 21, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> Cliff no longer rebuilds Q-jets. He got out of that end of the business. He does still sell parts for the Q-jet.


Looks like they still may offer it under services on their website Jim. Can always fill out the form and check but they do recoloring and base plate repair and rebuild. Since I did not have a core I went with SMI who finds late model cores to rebuild and they come setup already for use with 2004r transmissions.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

64Original said:


> Looks like they still may offer it under services on their website Jim. Can always fill out the form and check but they do recoloring and base plate repair and rebuild. Since I did not have a core I went with SMI who finds late model cores to rebuild and they come setup already for use with 2004r transmissions.


It has been mentioned he will do certain carbs, so maybe the unique/rare carbs for restorations? But over on the PY website, he stated he closed shop/retired on the rebuilding side of things. He also pulled up stakes over at PY and no longer posts.

I think one of his employees may have taken over the rebuilding - I believe that was brought up here by someone if I am thinking clearly.


----------



## 64Original (Jun 21, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> It has been mentioned he will do certain carbs, so maybe the unique/rare carbs for restorations? But over on the PY website, he stated he closed shop/retired on the rebuilding side of things. He also pulled up stakes over at PY and no longer posts.
> 
> I think one of his employees may have taken over the rebuilding - I believe that was brought up here by someone if I am thinking clearly.


That is probably the case on the rebuilds. It seems like everyone rates SMI up there with Cliff on rebuilds. Can't wait to get my engine built and in the car and see what the SMI state 2 does performance wise.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Don't want to step on anything here, but let's just say that SMI has become my carb person of choice. Other carbs required tuning when they arrived and possibly a blessing from a priest or shaman to get them to run right. Last three Quadrajets from SMI I didn't even have to adjust the idle when we fired up the engines.

I ran an Edelbrock AVS 800 on my red street 1967 GTO with a very mild roller and it was good from idle to redline and never a problem. The AFB style carbs are by far the best idling carb and I can usually drop idle speed much lower with it staying stable than with a Quadrajet or Holley. When I sold that GTO I removed the Edelbrock and installed a period correct Quadrajet. Looked great with the correct carb, but didn't idle or perform as good. We also have an AVS 800 on my son's '65 2+2 with a RAIV cam in the 421 and it just purrs along without any maintenance. Just removing the Edelbrock plate on the AVS gets it looking close to a stock AFB for that year..


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> Since I see weekly carb postings on this site, and no one seems to love Edelbrock carbs or include them in the GTO options, I figured that I'd make a post to at least enlighten folks about why this carb can be great.
> 
> First of all, Edelbrock has improved their carbs and they now have an AVS2 line. Don't assume that all Eddy carbs are AVS2. It offers a dramatically improved fuel delivery circuit, which atomizes the fuel better.
> 
> ...



I agree whole heartedly- my 66 with a stock 389 is running an Edelbrock AVS2 and the silly thing runs great! - starts even when cold, idles, accelerates like it should (it's not a real screamer of a combination) but dang I am impressed with it. I had/have a chance to get a nice FI system from a friend but I am very happy with the carb. Plan to upgrade a couple other cars to the AVS2 (in time)-- keep up the great posts!!!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

lust4speed said:


> Don't want to step on anything here, but let's just say that SMI has become my carb person of choice. Other carbs required tuning when they arrived and possibly a blessing from a priest or shaman to get them to run right. Last three Quadrajets from SMI I didn't even have to adjust the idle when we fired up the engines.
> 
> I ran an Edelbrock AVS 800 on my red street 1967 GTO with a very mild roller and it was good from idle to redline and never a problem. The AFB style carbs are by far the best idling carb and I can usually drop idle speed much lower with it staying stable than with a Quadrajet or Holley. When I sold that GTO I removed the Edelbrock and installed a period correct Quadrajet. Looked great with the correct carb, but didn't idle or perform as good. We also have an AVS 800 on my son's '65 2+2 with a RAIV cam in the 421 and it just purrs along without any maintenance. Just removing the Edelbrock plate on the AVS gets it looking close to a stock AFB for that year..


It's reassuring to hear that you've had pleasant experiences with the AVS, especially considering your extensive work with Pontiac performance. It's also good to learn about SMI... Awesome to know that there are reliable alternatives out there for Quadrajets.

Ive never done any jet or needle work on a Qjet... how would you compare it to the AVS?


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Since I see weekly carb postings on this site, and no one seems to love Edelbrock carbs or include them in the GTO options, I figured that I'd make a post to at least enlighten folks about why this carb can be great.
> 
> First of all, Edelbrock has improved their carbs and they now have an AVS2 line. Don't assume that all Eddy carbs are AVS2. It offers a dramatically improved fuel delivery circuit, which atomizes the fuel better.
> 
> ...


Hey Army,
Good topic and write up.. One item on the costs to consider if switching to an Edelbrock over a Q-jet.. Most any edelbrock of the performer or thunder series is a square bore carb. Rochester's of course are spread bore. So you'll either have to add an adapter plate (sq bore to spread bore) which can affect some performance issues as well as raise the height of the carb and make less room for a good air cleaner under the hood and if one already has an Edelbrock performer RPM intake, it's 1 1/2" taller than stock. Other option is to buy a squarebore intake. Just a thought here..


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Jim K said:


> Hey Army,
> Good topic and write up.. One item on the costs to consider if switching to an Edelbrock over a Q-jet.. Most any edelbrock of the performer or thunder series is a square bore carb. Rochester's of course are spread bore. So you'll either have to add an adapter plate (sq bore to spread bore) which can affect some performance issues as well as raise the height of the carb and make less room for a good air cleaner under the hood and if one already has an Edelbrock performer RPM intake, it's 1 1/2" taller than stock. Other option is to buy a squarebore intake. Just a thought here..


Thanks Jim. You brought up a critical point that I missed, so I'll go back and amend my initial post.

Even though the secondaries are noticeably bigger than the primaries, the Edelbrock AVS2 is a SQUARE BORE carb. HOWEVER, contrary to Edelebrocks claim that "you need an adapter to mount one on a spread bore manny", YOU DO NOT. Not Only have I done it twice, but I also confirmed with Edelbrock that it's an inaccurate instruction, in their manual.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Thanks Jim. You brought up a critical point that I missed, so I'll go back and amend my initial post.
> 
> Even though the secondaries are noticeably bigger than the primaries, the Edelbrock AVS2 is a SQUARE BORE carb. HOWEVER, contrary to Edelebrocks claim that "you need an adapter to mount one on a spread bore manny", YOU DO NOT. Not Only have I done it twice, but I also confirmed with Edelbrock that it's an inaccurate instruction, in their manual.


Interesting Army.. I have the adapter plates.. Haven't tried it without.. I'll have to check into what you said..


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Jim K said:


> Interesting Army.. I have the adapter plates.. Haven't tried it without.. I'll have to check into what you said..


I bought the recommended Edelbrock adapter plate as well, and when I was installing the carb, I wondered what it was actually accomplishing. Then I became friendly with a top dog at Ede, and during a conv with him I questioned it. He said it wasnt' needed.

So when I did my GTO, I left it off. Been that way for a year now.

I guess I should post a few links...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

1/4" thick Heat Insulator. Ive reused mine a few times now. Seals great and helps if you have hot fuel from the heat crossover.








Carburetor Heat Insulator #9266 Divided Square Bore


The Edelbrock Square-bore Heat Insulator Gasket #9266 is designed to prevent percolation on Edelbrock Performer Series carburetors exposed to extreme under hood temperatures.




www.edelbrock.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Here's the Squarebore to Spreadbore Adapter plate, which you SHOULD NOT need. I have an AVS2 800 on an Eddy spreadbore Performer, without one. Have also used the same carb on a 70 Vette with a spreadbore manny.








Carb Adapter #2732 for Edelbrock Manifolds Only, Square Bore-Spread Bore .100in


Edelbrock Square-Bore to Spread-Bore Adapter Plate for Edelbrock intakes




www.edelbrock.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Fuel Hose Kit #8123 Braded Stainless Steel Hose For Chevy SB, Chrysler SB & BB


Edelbrock Braided Stainless Steel Fuel Hose Kit for S/B Chevy, S/B Chrysler, and B/B Chrysler with Edelbrock Fuel Pump with 3/8" NPT Outlet




www.edelbrock.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Single Feed Fuel Line #8131 Chrome With Blue Anodized Aluminum Filter


Edelbrock Chrome Steel Fuel Line with Blue Anodized Aluminum Filter for Edelbrock Performer and Thunder Series AVS Carburetors




www.edelbrock.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BTW... The Eddy fuel filters are cleanable and rebuild able, although that is never mentioned in any literature.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Started this an hour ago and getting back to it. Noticed that Army has posted a lot of info since I started composing my response so some of mine will be a little redundant.

The plate supplied with an Edelbrock aluminum manifold like the Performer or Performer RPM is a flat steel plate sandwiched between two gaskets, and the plate is designed to work with the spreadbore carburetors on these manifolds that include the spreadbore opening. The problem spot is the sealing area to the outside of the large secondary cutouts and gasket match gets a little thin there if the carb is bolted on with no plate. Most new AFB and Holley carbs seal up, but some of the early Holley carbs were a little narrower and might not seal. Even on newer stuff the gasket imprint with some carbs will only show about an eighth inch of overlap.

Then we have a true adapter spacer that is necessary to bolt on a squarebore carb to an original cast iron spreadbore manifold. The squarebore butterflies will hit the cast iron manifold if just placed directly on it. The best adapter is 1" thick and has tapered holes that perfectly align with both the squarebore holes in the carb and the spreadbore carburetor, and holes are a partial cone shape. Doesn't seem to be any performance loss with the adapter. I've run the adapter on top of the '67 iron manifold with an Edelbrock 800 AFB carb and a 3" open element air cleaner. The combo fits under the hood of a '67 GTO with about a half inch clearance to the hood.


----------



## BVIpirate77 (Jul 27, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Since I see weekly carb postings on this site, and no one seems to love Edelbrock carbs or include them in the GTO options, I figured that I'd make a post to at least enlighten folks about why this carb can be great.
> 
> First of all, Edelbrock has improved their carbs and they now have an AVS2 line. Don't assume that all Eddy carbs are AVS2. It offers a dramatically improved fuel delivery circuit, which atomizes the fuel better.


Nice write-up. I picked up a pair of 500cfm AVS2's for the 461 stroker build in my '66 (see attached mock-up) & I'm *anxiously* awaiting the machine shop wrapping things up in the next couple of weeks so I can hear it run!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Super cool looking ! Love the air cleaner and carbs and you matched the element to the red fittings, nice detailed touch 👍


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BVIpirate77 said:


> Nice write-up. I picked up a pair of 500cfm AVS2's for the 461 stroker build in my '66 (see attached mock-up) & I'm *anxiously* awaiting the machine shop wrapping things up in the next couple of weeks so I can hear it run!
> View attachment 149970


LOVE IT!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Since I see weekly carb postings on this site, and no one seems to love Edelbrock carbs or include them in the GTO options, I figured that I'd make a post to at least enlighten folks about why this carb can be great.
> 
> First of all, Edelbrock has improved their carbs and they now have an AVS2 line. Don't assume that all Eddy carbs are AVS2. It offers a dramatically improved fuel delivery circuit, which atomizes the fuel better.
> 
> ...


Awesome artivle since reading this I read up on the AVS2 and love the fact they have the annular boosters in ther venturis. Makes alot of sense.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

armyadarkness said:


> I bought the recommended Edelbrock adapter plate as well, and when I was installing the carb, I wondered what it was actually accomplishing. Then I became friendly with a top dog at Ede, and during a conv with him I questioned it. He said it wasnt' needed.
> 
> So when I did my GTO, I left it off. Been that way for a year now.
> 
> I guess I should post a few links...


Keep in mind that the AFB/AVS carbs have differing primary & secondary bore sizes. The early Carter AFB's can also have a different air horn diameter, 4 1/2" and 5 1/2" which can affect the air cleaner assembly where it sits down on the carb if the diameters are different.

I don't think it an issue with aftermarket aluminum intakes, but using a factory cast iron square-bore intake, 1967 (early intake/AFB carb) and earlier w/Carter AFB, may be an issue as the bores seem smaller and installing a large bore carb like the 800 AVS may cause interference to the throttle blades where they won't open fully and I am not sure how well it will seal on the intake as designed- so here an adapter might need to be used, so always check the carb function/fit.

Carter AFB Throttle Body Sizes ......... 1 7/16" x 1 11/16" 
Carter 750 -Throttle Body Sizes ........ 1 11/16" x 1 11/16"
Eddy AFB 600CFM......1.44" x 1.69"
Eddy AFB 750CFM......1.69" x 1.69"
Eddy AFB 800CFM......1.75" x 1.75"
AVS2 650CFM.............1.44" x 1.75"
AVS2 800CFM - Throttle Body Sizes..........1 3/4" x 1 3/4"


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

On that manifold you posted, I could see where tolerances could be tight. The adapter plate that the Ede manual states is required, is merely a 1/8 steel plate with two gaskets. Not an aluminum spacer type.


----------



## BVIpirate77 (Jul 27, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> LOVE IT!!! Keep us posted.


Went to the machine shop yesterday & they fired the motor up for the first time. Music to my ears!!💪🤩
Firing up the 461 Stroker - First Run


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

BVIpirate77 said:


> Went to the machine shop yesterday & they fired the motor up for the first time. Music to my ears!!💪🤩
> Firing up the 461 Stroker - First Run


Looks and sounds good. No one can accuse you of being undercarbed...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds great, just should have made the video last a little longer, like maybe an hour would have done it for me listening to that sound!


----------

